# Reading > Who Said That? >  ?

## ruthmax

I don't know if it's from a quote or poem. (Goodnite Sweet Prince and the flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.)

----------


## mono

"Goodnite Sweet Prince; and the flights of angels sing thee to thy rest."
If I remember correctly, this quote comes from _Hamlet_ by William Shakespeare.

----------

